# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Las vidas de muchos niños, en riesgo si continúa la sequía en Corea del Norte

## Jonasino

> Los niños están sufriendo como resultado de la sequía que está azotando algunas partes de Corea del Norte, y muchos más podrían estar en serio riesgo de desnutrición y enfermedad si la situación continúa, ha advertido este miércoles el Fondo de Naciones Unidas para la Infancia(UNICEF).
> 
> El personal de la agencia se ha reunido recientemente en las provincias afectadas con responsables locales de salud, quienes confirman el aumento significativo de diarrea entre los niños, ya que la falta de lluvia amenaza el acceso a agua potable y saneamiento.
> 
> "La falta de lluvia restringe el acceso a agua limpia y socava una higiene eficaz, lo cual pone las vidas de los niños en riesgo", ha dicho el director regional de UNICEF, Daniel Toole. "UNICEF ya ha recibido informes de que la incidencia de la diarrea, la causa principal de mortalidad entre niños pequeños a nivel mundial, ha aumentado seriamente en los primeros meses de 2015 en las provincias afectadas por la sequía", ha explicado.
> 
>     Los niños están sufriendo como resultado de la sequía que está azotando algunas partes de Corea del Norte
> 
> Los datos proporcionados por agencias humanitarias y el Gobierno muestran que tres provincias (Hwanghae del Norte, Hamgyong del Sur y Hwanghae del Sur) son las más afectadas por la disminución de las lluvias. Durante el primer semestre de 2015, la diarrea ha aumentado un 71% en Hwanghae del Norte, un 34% en Hamgyong del Sur y un 140% en Hwanghae del Sur.
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

